# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  Wenn Zelle Spalte hat Inhalt bitte nimm die nächste Spalte

## Apholis

Hallo liebe ExpertenINNEN, 

folgendes habe ich (Ausschnit): 




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Das Problem ist, dass die Daten (bei erneuter Aussfühung des Macros) gelöscht/überschrieben werden. 
Wie bringe ich Excel dazu, dass: wenn die Spalte B Daten bereits enhält, diese nicht überschrieben werden darf, stattdessen soll die Spalte C genommen werden usw. 

Bin leider kein Excel-Experte. 
Danke im Voraus!

----------


## Apholis

Oh this is an english forum, lol! 

OK I want to try it in english:

Look at the obove code. The problem with this code is, that if cell B has some content, by executing that code the content will be overwritten. How can I say to Excel, if you find some content, please take row C ....

----------


## zbor

What if B2 has content (it will write in C2) but let say B3 is empty. Shoud next data write in C3 or B3?

----------


## zbor

Something like this:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Apholis

> What if B2 has content (it will write in C2) but let say B3 is empty. Shoud next data write in C3 or B3?



Thanks for your answer. 
If B2 is empty then the content should write in B2. That should be the first run of the macro.

----------

